# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Benchmark: voyage/wrap <--> Mtik/RB112

## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα δοκιμής του link ozonet<-->tzortzis 





Από τη μεριά του ozonet ο εξοπλισμός είναι ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet-0.2.15, linux-2.6.16.27, madwifi-ng-0.9.2 το οποίο έχει ήδη ένα ενεργό link στα 54Mbit με Alexa.

Από τη μεριά του tzortzis ο εξοπλισμός είναι ένα RouterBoard 112 με MikroTik 2.9.24.

Δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανένα compression ή άλλο extra feature. Το CPU load από τη μεριά του MikroTik ήταν στα 100% ενώ στο Voyage 40%. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε η ένδειξη CPU load στο MikroTik η απόδοση του link έπεσε κατά 0.3Mbit !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Very nice work… Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα τα πετυχαίνουμε 1 στις 10, πρέπει να παίζεις δίπλα στο AP, το performance είναι σχεδόν 30% κάτω εν συγκρίσει, το traffic δεν φαίνεται με τι το κάνατε (αν είναι udp χαίρω πολύ) και + της άλλης βλέπω κάτι κοψίματα (κωλώνουν τα μηχανάκια η είναι καμιά μούφα κάρτα?). Τέλος το 100% οφείλεται στο packet generation…

Με άλλα λόγια λίγο μούφα παρουσιασμένο το τεστ….but….

Nice … getting there… slooooowly….. if not!  ::

----------


## enaon

Έδωσες το udp test, κάνε και ένα στο tcp, και συνέκρινε τα. Αν είναι στα 30mbits κοντά, είναι πολύ καλό το λίνκ. 
Δοκίμασε να ελέγχεις για loss στην διάρκεια του test, να δούμε αν τα κοψίματα είναι πλασματικά.

----------


## enaon

> το traffic δεν φαίνεται με τι το κάνατε


Φαίνεται με τί γίνεται το traffic.

Το udp δεν παίρνει επιβεβαιώσεις ότι τα πακέτα φτάσανε καλά, για αυτό και μοιάζει ότι πάει πιο γρήγορα. Το tcp απο την άλλη, ρωτάει να μάθει αν το πακέτο έφτασε καλά απέναντι. Στις εικόνες που έδωσε ο acoul, τα κάτω γραφήματα είναι τα πακέτα, και είναι μονόδρομα, επομένως το test γίνεται στο udp. 

Ένας καλός πρακτικός τρόπος να δούμε την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης, είναι να δούμε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο test. Αν είναι μεγάλη (>25%) σημαίνει ότι η κάρτα στην πράξη κάνει πολλά retransmitions για να καταφέρει να περάσει τα δεδομένα. Αν είναι μικρότερη από 10%, το λίνκ είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## acoul

το τεστ έγινε με icmp flooding από τη μεριά του wrap


```
ping -f -s 65507 10.2.19.222
```

----------


## enaon

> το τεστ έγινε με icmp flooding
> 
> 
> ```
> ping -f -s 65507 10.2.19.222
> ```


Τότε κάτι είναι πολύ λάθος στα γραφήματα, ή δέν σου έδωσε ουτε ένα reply  ::  

Όταν το έτρεξες αυτό, άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται τελίτσες σαν τρελές, ή έβγαλε μόνο πολύ λίγες?

----------


## acoul

> Με άλλα λόγια λίγο μούφα παρουσιασμένο το τεστ….


αισθάνεσαι όμορφα με το να προσπαθείς να μειώνεις συνέχεια κάποιον; σε ανεβάζει αυτός ο τρόπος, τον έχεις ανάγκη; υπάρχει κάποια ανασφάλεια πίσω από αυτή τη στάση; Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η μόνη ζημιά που προκαλείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι σε εσένα τον ίδιο και φυσικά δίνει μια άσχημη πρώτη εικόνα στο κλίμα του forum το οποίο δεν ανήκει σε κανένα κατά αποκλειστικότητα. Λίγος σεβασμός στους αναγνώστες και πιο πολιτισμένοι τρόποι δεν βλάπτουν.

----------


## acoul

> Όταν το έτρεξες αυτό, άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται τελίτσες σαν τρελές, ή έβγαλε μόνο πολύ λίγες?


είχε 87% packet loss κάτι το αναμενόμενο λόγω του flooding. το ζητούμενο ήταν να εκτιμηθεί το peak throughput του link και το CPU load σε κάθε μηχανή.

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> το τεστ έγινε με icmp flooding
> 
> 
> ```
> ping -f -s 65507 10.2.19.222
> ```
> 
> ...


βασικα τα πακέτα που φεύγουν είναι 65k ενώ τα πακέτα που έρχονται είναι >30 bytes.. άρα μια χαρά του έκανε reply..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια λίγο μούφα παρουσιασμένο το τεστ….
> 
> 
> αισθάνεσαι όμορφα με το να προσπαθείς να μειώνεις συνέχεια κάποιον; σε ανεβάζει αυτός ο τρόπος, τον έχεις ανάγκη; υπάρχει κάποια ανασφάλεια πίσω από αυτή τη στάση; Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η μόνη ζημιά που προκαλείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι σε εσένα τον ίδιο και φυσικά δίνει μια άσχημη πρώτη εικόνα στο κλίμα του forum το οποίο δεν ανήκει σε κανένα κατά αποκλειστικότητα. Λίγος σεβασμός στους αναγνώστες και πιο πολιτισμένοι τρόποι δεν βλάπτουν.


Η παραπληροφόρηση και ο μη ελάχιστα επιστημονικός τρόπος μετρήσεων θα αντιμετωπίζει τέτοιες αντιδράσεις από μένα σχεδόν πάντα… όχι γιατί είμαι τέλειος.... αλλά γιατί καλό είναι

Όταν κάνεις λάθος λες συγνώμη και πας στο drawing board για άλλη μια φορα… δεν είναι δα και κάτι άσχημο ούτε που θα με ενοχλούσε εμένα προσωπικά. 
Σου φέρνω παράδειγμα… Λέω μια βλακεία (μάλλον ανακρίβεια) … έρχεται ο Paravoid, μου δείχνει το tidy (που αν το ήξερα θα μου είχε λύσει τα χέρια στο παρελθόν) μου χώνει και 3 γραμμές shell script και αισθάνομαι να θέλω να κάνω format σε όλα τα script που έχω κάνει στην ζωή μου για ακριβώς την δουλειά που προορίζεται το tidy. SO F…. WHAT… Λέμε ευχαριστώ... και πάμε παρακάτω έχοντας αποκτήσει κάτι μέσα από την διαδικασία… 

Η ξεροκεφαλιά σε όλα τα επίπεδα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο…

Οι δουλειές εδώ δεν γίνονται για την ματαιοδοξία μας, αλλά για την πλάκα, για hobby, για το παιχνίδι και την εξαγωγή γνώσης μέσω αυτού. 

Δεν είμαστε επιστημονική φυλλάδα αλλά μην παραπληροφορούμε και τελείως τους πάντες. 

Iperf τεστ, stats, hardware, cards bla bla και όχι μόνο σε ένα link. Έστω 1 ή κάτι από αυτά… Μακάρι στην τελική να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις… αλλά να έχουν μια αίσθηση αλήθειας και να ανταποκρίνονται στις ανάγκες του δικτύου πριν πηδήξει ένας άπειρος πάνω σε ένα βαγόνι 40.000 τόνων με πλαστικές ρόδες..…

Περιμένω με αγωνία… ειλικρινά

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
>  το traffic δεν φαίνεται με τι το κάνατε
> 
> 
> Φαίνεται με τί γίνεται το traffic.
> 
> Το udp δεν παίρνει επιβεβαιώσεις ότι τα πακέτα φτάσανε καλά, για αυτό και μοιάζει ότι πάει πιο γρήγορα. Το tcp απο την άλλη, ρωτάει να μάθει αν το πακέτο έφτασε καλά απέναντι. Στις εικόνες που έδωσε ο acoul, τα κάτω γραφήματα είναι τα πακέτα, και είναι μονόδρομα, επομένως το test γίνεται στο udp. 
> 
> Ένας καλός πρακτικός τρόπος να δούμε την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης, είναι να δούμε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο test. Αν είναι μεγάλη (>25%) σημαίνει ότι η κάρτα στην πράξη κάνει πολλά retransmitions για να καταφέρει να περάσει τα δεδομένα. Αν είναι μικρότερη από 10%, το λίνκ είναι πολύ καλό.


I know γι αυτο ρωτησα...  ::

----------


## acoul

γράφημα από το NMS του link που επαληθεύει την ταχύτητα που επιτεύχθηκε στο συγκεκριμένο link.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Νice work Αλεξ!  ::

----------


## acoul

Έεεεετσιι ... για ένα μπράβο ζούμε ... όπως παλιά το κλαράκι ελιάς, πριν τους σπόνσορες και τα μαγειρέματα ... !!

----------


## Vigor

Ματαιοδοξία...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ματαιοδοξία...


Για τους αρχαίους Έλληνες και το κίνητρο συμμετοχής στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες αναφέρεσαι; Στην σύγχρωνη κοινωνία το συγκεκριμένο πνεύμα το αντικαταστήσαμε με το χρήμα και την εύκολη κατάκτησή του άνευ όρων και αξιών ...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Εγω ΕΝΑ Πραγμα Δεν Μπορω να Καταλαβω!

Το Εχει δει κανεις αυτο εδω????Εχει χαζεψει λιγο τη σελιδουλα???


http://wifi.ozo.com/?Development

Ξανα μπραβο Αλεξανδρε για το Hardware Review και για την προσφορα σου στην* Ελευθερη Ασυρματη Κοινοτητα*

----------


## panoz

> Ματαιοδοξία...


καλά, εντάξει, ότι να'ναι.. προφανώς δεν το εννοείς αυτό που λες..

τέσπα, Άλεξ keep it up !!  ::  μπράβο  ::

----------


## Vigor

Clap your hands...

(θέλει να το ακούει....)

----------


## acoul

> τέσπα, Άλεξ keep it up !!


δύσκολο σε αυτή την ηλικία ... για αυτό δίνουμε περισσότερο προσοχή στην τεχνική προσέγγιση.

----------


## panoz

> Clap your hands...
> 
> (θέλει να το ακούει....)


Μπα? καμία εικονούλα?? τίποτα ?? πως έτσι ? δεν μπορεί κάτι θα βρεις! είσαι ειδικός σε αυτά  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ορίστε...


Don't stop the clapping though!

----------


## panoz

εντάξει?

----------


## acoul

Έεεετσι .... τώρα πάω να φέρω και τον λογαριασμό της τράπεζας γιατί γέμισα κλαράκια ελιάς μέχρι και στο σαλόνι ... !!

----------


## panoz

> Έεεετσι .... τώρα πάω να φέρω και τον λογαριασμό της τράπεζας γιατί γέμισα κλαράκια ελιάς μέχρι και στο σαλόνι ... !!


μπααα... είναι της μόδας το paypal donate.. 

αλλά έτσι είναι.. αν δεν το πληρώσεις κάτι, δεν το εκτιμάς.. και η επιβράβευση της προσπάθειας είναι ματαιοδοξία. δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε τα cardware προγράμματα που το μόνο που ήθελε ο συγγραφέας είναι μια Post-card άμα σου άρεσε το prog.. έφυγαν ανεπιστρεπτί αυτοί οι καιροί..

πάντως μάζεψε τα κλαδάκια Αλέξανδρε να τα κάνεις βιοντίζελ να βγάλεις κανά φράγκο..

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορείς να κανείς ένα iperf στο IF? Ακόμα λειψό το βρίσκω το τεστ… 
Πάντως το λινκακι πρέπει να πετάει…

----------


## fotis

όταν ο acoul (όπως και ο netraptor και πολύ άλλοι) ανακοινώνει κάποια tests και συγκριτικά δε χρειάζεται να δώσει όλα τα specs διότι υπάρχει αξιόλογη προιστορία και εμένα μου αρκεί απλώς το αποτέλεσμα, όπως και όταν διαβάζω το ram δεν ψάχνω να βρώ τους όρους των τεστ γιατί ξέρω οτι υπάρχει ενα υψηλό επίπεδο. 

Τώρα όποιος θέλει details καλύτερα να το δηλώνει με pm ή τουλάχιστον με διακτιτικό αίτημα, και οχι με εμπάθειες που γεμίζουν τα topics με off-topics και μας τρώει εμας τους πολυάσχολους 1 ώρα να βγάλουμε νόημα...  ::   ::  

Για μενα η δημοσίευση mikrotik screenshot αποτέλεσε είδηση (τελικά το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό υπέκυψε?)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στα μάτια μιας πλάνης… Μπααααααα με τίποτα…  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Κάλεσε και εσύ στους αριθμούς της υπογραφής παιδί μου…  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Για μενα η δημοσίευση mikrotik screenshot αποτέλεσε είδηση (τελικά το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό υπέκυψε?)


Είναι στο άκρο του tzortzis, όχι του ozonet. δεν έχω αποκλείσει το MikroTik σαν λύση, παράδειγμα ότι το πρότεινα στον tzortzis. Η νοοτροπία και μανία του να αποτελεί την απόλυτη και μοναδική λύση με κόστος την έλλειψη έρευνας και ανάπτυξης εναλλακτικών, ανοικτών και ελεύθερων λύσεων, με βρίσκει αντίθετο. υπάρχουν διαφυγόντα κέρδη ... πως να το κάνουμε !!

----------


## NetTraptor

To iperf please....  ::

----------


## acoul

> To iperf please....


ακριβώς γιατί δεν κάνω marketing θα σε στεναχωρήσω. αυτό που ήθελα να δω το είδα. αν θέλεις να με "εκθέσεις" ή να μην εκτεθείς εσύ, τα resources υπάρχουν να κάνει κανείς ότι δοκιμές θέλει. Το open & free software για μένα είναι μονόδρομος γιατί πέρα από την επαγγελματική εξάρτηση υπάρχει και ένας παράφρων και καταστροφικός έρωτας με την όλη ιδεολογία που εμπεριέχει, πέρα από την επιρρέπεια στα κλαράκια ελιάς ... !!

----------


## Vigor



----------


## acoul



----------


## panoz



----------


## erasmospunk

gay

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> To iperf please.... 
> 
> 
> ακριβώς γιατί δεν κάνω marketing θα σε στεναχωρήσω. αυτό που ήθελα να δω το είδα. αν θέλεις να με "εκθέσεις" ή να μην εκτεθείς εσύ, τα resources υπάρχουν να κάνει κανείς ότι δοκιμές θέλει. Το open & free software για μένα είναι μονόδρομος γιατί πέρα από την επαγγελματική εξάρτηση υπάρχει και ένας παράφρων και καταστροφικός έρωτας με την όλη ιδεολογία που εμπεριέχει, πέρα από την επιρρέπεια στα κλαράκια ελιάς ... !!


Υπάρχει και η αντικειμενικότητα και το ξύδι…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> gay


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Alex, κάνε ρε και ένα tcp να δούμε τί λέει, αν έχει πρόβλημα θα το βγάλει εκεί, όχι στα udp-icmp. (αν έχεις ένα win pc σπίτι, τρέχει και στα win to bandwidth test, και τρέχει και με wine)

Δες τις 2 εικόνες. Η μία είναι απο mt σε mt (bliz-antonisk7).
Μέχρι λίγο μετά την μέση, είναι udp, μετά tcp (απο εκεί που ανεβαίνουν τα πακέτα και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις)

Η άλλη είναι αυτό που έκανες και εσύ περίπου. Επειδή δεν εχω linux για ασύρματο, έκανα το flood από ένα μηχάνημα 1 router πίσω, αλλά δεν έχει διαφορά. 
Παρατήρησα ότι δεν μου έκανε σπασίματα, και είχα 0% packet loss.
Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι είχα αρκετά πακέτα στο response.

Κάνε το tcp παρακαλώ να δούμε αν αντέχουν, που δέν αντέχουν μάλλον αλλά να το δούμε. Αν χάνουν πακέτα στο icmp-udp δεν θα φανεί πολύ, αλλά στο tcp δεν θα αποδώσουν καλά, και ουσιαστικά αυτό μας νοιάζει.

----------


## spirosco

Οπως εγραψε ο Σωτηρης, τα udp/icmp που καταλαμβανουν καθε interface ενος router,
συνηθως δεν ειναι ουτε καν το 10% του traffic ανα interface.
To TCP θα σου πει την αληθεια.

Το test που εχω επισυναψει, ειναι απο το alexandros-spirosco (7.2km/nstreme),
και ειναι με mikrotik 2.9.28 κι απο τις δυο μεριες.
To average ping response την ωρα του test ηταν γυρω στα 30ms, με 38~40mbits traffic ή 19~20 ταυτοχρονα ανα κατευθυνση.
Ουτε συζητηση φυσικα για packet loss.
http://status.spirosco.awmn/graphs/Node ... ph_28.html

----------


## papashark

Aναρωτιέμαι, δεν θα έρθει ο Mernion να κλειδώσει το thread μέχρι να διαπιστώσει τι αντίκτυπο έχουν στον σέρβερ όλες αυτές οι off topic ειρωνικές εικονούλες, φωτογραφίες, κλπ ?

----------


## koki

> Οπως εγραψε ο Σωτηρης, τα udp/icmp που καταλαμβανουν καθε interface ενος router,
> συνηθως δεν ειναι ουτε καν το 10% του traffic ανα interface.
> To TCP θα σου πει την αληθεια.
> 
> Το test που εχω επισυναψει, ειναι απο το alexandros-spirosco (7.2km/nstreme),
> και ειναι με mikrotik 2.9.28 κι απο τις δυο μεριες.
> To average ping response την ωρα του test ηταν γυρω στα 30ms, με 38~40mbits traffic ή 19~20 ταυτοχρονα ανα κατευθυνση.
> Ουτε συζητηση φυσικα για packet loss.
> http://status.spirosco.awmn/graphs/Node ... ph_28.html


επειδή με μπερδεύουν ταπολλά νούμερα, 50mbps ή 19mbps είναι;

----------


## alexa

Υπάρχουν και τα pm για τα πιπεράτα.
Πάνω που άρχισε να γίνεται ενδιαφέρον το thread με την παρουσίαση δεδομένων.

Όσο για τα tests γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται 2 pcs peer to peer να κάνουν ένα transfer, μια compressed ταινία το προτιμότερο.
Τα πολύ ωραία traffic graphs θα δείξουν το καθαρό traffic.

----------


## panoz

κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το καλύτερο είναι iperf από pc σε pc και να μετράς το b/w στα routerια.. έτσι και καθαρό tcp traffic έχεις και δεν έχεις bottlenecks όπως σκληρούς (όπως αν μεταφέρεις αρχεια), cpus (όπως αν κάνεις πχ iperf στο router) κλπ..

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Οπως εγραψε ο Σωτηρης, τα udp/icmp που καταλαμβανουν καθε interface ενος router,
> συνηθως δεν ειναι ουτε καν το 10% του traffic ανα interface.
> To TCP θα σου πει την αληθεια.
> 
> Το test που εχω επισυναψει, ειναι απο το alexandros-spirosco (7.2km/nstreme),
> και ειναι με mikrotik 2.9.28 κι απο τις δυο μεριες.
> To average ping response την ωρα του test ηταν γυρω στα 30ms, με 38~40mbits traffic ή 19~20 ταυτοχρονα ανα κατευθυνση.
> ...


Τα 50 που βλεπεις ηταν το total traffic του router εκεινη τη χρονικη στιγμη.
Το traffic του interface φαινεται απο την υπογραμιση μεσα στο παραθυρο Interfaces (Tx/Rx).

----------


## acoul

πως λέμε GPU SLI, quad core CPU ... έτσι !! κρίμα που χάνεις τα peaks στο cacti ...

----------


## NetTraptor

> πως λέμε GPU SLI, quad core CPU ... έτσι !! κρίμα που χάνεις τα peaks στο cacti ...


Υαρχει OID για τα Queues... Δεν το έχει βάλει…. κρίμαςςςςςςςςς  ::

----------


## spirosco

> πως λέμε GPU SLI, quad core CPU ... έτσι !! κρίμα που χάνεις τα peaks στο cacti ...


P4 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM, 9 atheros ifaces, 2/5 active ether ports.
Δεν λεω, καλο και το οτομπιανκι ή ο σκαραβαιος, αλλα δεν πιστευω να περιμενει 
κανεις να κατσουν ολα αυτα σε κανα wrapaki ή αλλο "aki", ε? οεο 

Οταν καποιοι κυνηγουσαμε τα peaks στο cacti/mrtg, καποιοι αλλοι αγοραζαν ακομη εξοπλισμο για τους 2.4 
και καμαρωναν και σαν τα γυφτικα σκερπανια  ::  




> κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το καλύτερο είναι iperf από pc σε pc και να μετράς το b/w στα routerια.. έτσι και καθαρό tcp traffic έχεις και δεν έχεις bottlenecks όπως σκληρούς (όπως αν μεταφέρεις αρχεια), cpus (όπως αν κάνεις πχ iperf στο router) κλπ..


Σωστος.

----------


## acoul

> P4 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM, 9 atheros ifaces, 2/5 active ether ports.
> Δεν λεω, καλο και το οτομπιανκι ή ο σκαραβαιος, αλλα δεν πιστευω να περιμενει 
> κανεις να κατσουν ολα αυτα σε κανα wrapaki ή αλλο "aki", ε? οεο


keywords - hint: clustering, green operation για το περιβάλλον πρώτα και για την τσέπη σου μετά. Ρεύμα και θερμοκρασίες, σκόνη και foot print, ψιλά γράμματα καρντιά μου ... a proud P4/MikroTik power user  :: 



> Οταν καποιοι κυνηγουσαμε τα peaks στο cacti/mrtg, καποιοι αλλοι αγοραζαν ακομη εξοπλισμο για τους 2.4 
> και καμαρωναν και σαν τα γυφτικα σκερπανια


σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι ήσουν και ιδρυτικό στην ΕΕΧΙ ...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> P4 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM, 9 atheros ifaces, 2/5 active ether ports.
> Δεν λεω, καλο και το οτομπιανκι ή ο σκαραβαιος, αλλα δεν πιστευω να περιμενει 
> κανεις να κατσουν ολα αυτα σε κανα wrapaki ή αλλο "aki", ε? οεο 
> 
> 
> keywords - hint: clustering, green operation για το περιβάλλον πρώτα και για την τσέπη σου μετά. Ρεύμα και θερμοκρασίες, σκόνη και foot print, ψιλά γράμματα καρντιά μου ... a proud P4/MikroTik power user 
> 
> ...


και ότι μετά

----------


## acoul

> και ότι μετά


γεράματα Νικήτα ... ισχύει για όλους, τους νέους να βλέπω δριμύτερους και χαλάλι όλα τα ξενύχτια και χτυποκάρδια ... !!

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> P4 1.8Ghz, 256MB RAM, 9 atheros ifaces, 2/5 active ether ports.
> Δεν λεω, καλο και το οτομπιανκι ή ο σκαραβαιος, αλλα δεν πιστευω να περιμενει 
> κανεις να κατσουν ολα αυτα σε κανα wrapaki ή αλλο "aki", ε? οεο 
> 
> 
> keywords - hint: clustering, green operation για το περιβάλλον πρώτα και για την τσέπη σου μετά. Ρεύμα και θερμοκρασίες, σκόνη και foot print, ψιλά γράμματα καρντιά μου ... a proud P4/MikroTik power user


Απορω πως δεν μας την λες που δεν κυκλοφορουμε και με ποδηλατο σαν τους κινεζους δλδ.
Ασε που αν υπολογισεις το παραπανω ρευμα που πληρωνεις -σε σχεση με την αναλογια box/interfaces-
θα δεις οτι σε βαση χρονου δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα οσο το παρουσιαζεις.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Οταν καποιοι κυνηγουσαμε τα peaks στο cacti/mrtg, καποιοι αλλοι αγοραζαν ακομη εξοπλισμο για τους 2.4 
> και καμαρωναν και σαν τα γυφτικα σκερπανια  
> 
> 
> σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι ήσουν και ιδρυτικό στην ΕΕΧΙ ...


Εξαρταται, σουταρισμενο ιδρυτικο ή μη-σουταρισμενο ιδρυτικο?  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Εξαρταται, σουταρισμενο ιδρυτικο ή μη-σουταρισμενο ιδρυτικο?


σε χαλάσαν οι κακές παρέες ή πάντα έτσι ήσουν;

----------


## spirosco

ελα στο καφε σημερα και θα φροντισουμε να χαλασεις κι εσυ (ισως φυγεις με mikrotik 2.9 σε dual Intel Xeon)  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

δελεαστική η πρότασης, του καφέ βρε μη βιάζεσαι να χαρείς ...

----------


## mojiro

```
C:\>netsh
netsh>routing ip ospf
netsh routing ip ospf>add

Είναι διαθέσιμες οι παρακάτω εντολές:

Εντολές που έχουν κληρονομηθεί από το περιεχόμενο netsh:
add helper     - Εγκαθιστά ένα αρχείο DLL βοηθητικής εφαρμογής.

Εντολές σε αυτό το περιβάλλον:
add area       - Προσθέτει περιοχή.
add interface  - Ενεργοποιεί το OSPF στην καθορισμένη διασύνδεση.
add neighbor   - Προσθέτει γείτονα OSPF.
add protofilter - Προσθέτει φίλτρο πρωτοκόλλων OSPF.
add range      - Προσθέτει μια κλίμακα για το καθορισμένο αναγνωριστικό περιοχής.
add routefilter - Προσθήκη φίλτρου δρομολόγησης OSPF.
add virtif     - Προσθέτει εικονική διασύνδεση.
netsh routing ip ospf>
```

ααααααντε γεια  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> και ότι μετά
> 
> 
> γεράματα Νικήτα ... ισχύει για όλους, τους νέους να βλέπω δριμύτερους και χαλάλι όλα τα ξενύχτια και χτυποκάρδια ... !!


δε βαριέσαι..
...μπα δε πρόλαβα να κάνω το ποστ γιατί το νέο μου 1u ups, μου έκλεισε τον υπολογιστή, αλλά φρόντισε να ποστάρει...
δυστυχώς δεν είχε την ευφυϊα να το τελειώσει και εμένα μου έφυγε πλέον η όρεξη...άσε την επόμενη φορά..

----------

